# aftermarket bumper!



## Goatzilla05 (Dec 30, 2010)

i want to know where i can get this bumper, please .


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm not 100% positive, but I think that bumper isn't being made anymore


----------



## Iambaadgoat (Jan 26, 2011)

Gravana Tuning but unfortunatly their site is down.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Good God... that would look incredible sitting next to my 69. Almost makes up for the ugly ass end on these cars.


----------



## Iambaadgoat (Jan 26, 2011)

...ya they left the ass end sitting next to the functional Ram Air hood!


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

That bumper use to be available through Gravana but I believe they were sold to Urbanworx. Neither one of those sites are available (they have not been available for quite awhile.....don't know if there even in business anymore) BUT........ the bumper is available from Versus Motorsport @;
Versus Motorsport Pontiac GTO Versus Motorsport G-Concepts Front Bumper - GC649FB


----------



## kc_dino2000 (Mar 1, 2011)

I found it at carbodykits.com but they don't keep it in stock. They get them from overseas and only order them when they have ten ordered. As of today the had 4 ordered and need 6 more I was considering ordering one but was leary about how long it would take to get.


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

kc_dino2000 said:


> I found it at carbodykits.com but they don't keep it in stock. They get them from overseas and only order them when they have ten ordered. As of today the had 4 ordered and need 6 more I was considering ordering one but was leary about how long it would take to get.


maybe see if they will do a group buy price.. then post that up on all the GTO and LS1 sites and i'm sure you'd get the 6 more you need! plus get it cheaper.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

2006KJ said:


> maybe see if they will do a group buy price.. then post that up on all the GTO and LS1 sites and i'm sure you'd get the 6 more you need! plus get it cheaper.


stuff like that is not allowed from non-sponsers. That is the advantage of being a sponser


----------

